# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vaginisme - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vaginisme*

Vaginisme houdt in dat een vrouw niet in staat is om geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben doordat de bekkenbodemspieren die rond de vagina liggen onbewust te sterk worden aangespannen. Daardoor wordt de opening heel nauw en is het inbrengen van de penis pijnlijk of zelfs onmogelijk. Vaak lukt het ook niet om een vinger of tampon in te brengen en is ook een inwendig onderzoek bij een arts een probleem. 

Er zijn twee vormen: *primair vaginisme* en *secundair vaginisme*. Bij de primaire vorm is het probleem er altijd geweest, bij vrouwen met secundair vaginisme is het later ontstaan. Bij die laatste groep was penetratie dus eerder wel mogelijk. Dit kan gebeuren als gemeenschap bijvoorbeeld een tijdlang heel pijnlijk is geweest of na negatieve ervaringen op seksueel gebied. 

Een heel enkele keer is er een lichamelijke oorzaak voor vaginisme. Zo kan het maagdenvlies erg stevig zijn of kan penetratie pijn doen door een ontsteking, een SOA of door hormonale veranderingen in de overgang. Meestal is de opening op zichzelf niet te nauw, maar lijkt dat zo doordat de spieren zo strak zijn aangetrokken. Dat heeft vaak te maken met angst en onzekerheden. Veel vrouwen weten niet precies hoe hun geslachtsdelen er van binnen en van buiten precies uitzien en hoe ze werken. En die onwetendheid kan vragen oproepen: ‘Is een penis niet veel te groot om in mijn vagina te passen? Zal het geen pijn doen? Zal ik niet zwanger raken?’ 

Een vaginistische reactie kan ook een uiting zijn van onvrede met de relatie of met andere angsten die niet direct met seks te maken hebben. Het kan voortkomen uit een opvoeding waarin seksualiteit taboe was of als iets vies werd gezien. 

Het is overigens een misvatting dat een vrouw met vaginisme geen zin heeft in seks. Vaak wil ze juist wél, maar lukt het toch niet. 

Vaginisme kan binnen een relatie de nodige spanningen oproepen. Als je als vrouw wel graag seks wilt, maar het lukt steeds niet, ben je een volgende keer nog minder ontspannen. Met als gevolg dat jij en je partner weer teleurgesteld en nog meer gefrustreerd raken. 

Je huisarts kan lichamelijke oorzaken uitsluiten en je eventueel doorverwijzen naar een seksuoloog. Voor veel vrouwen een hele stap, maar het kan wel resultaat opleveren. Uitzoeken wat bij jou de oorzaken kunnen zijn, is een eerste stap op weg naar een oplossing. Welke negatieve gedachten of angsten spelen een rol? Verder kan de behandeling onder meer bestaan uit voorlichting over de anatomie en werking van de geslachtsorganen, bekkenbodem- en ontspanningsoefeningen. 


Goedgekeurd door: B. van den Berg, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------

